
Xapo (Bitcoin wallet) approved in Switzerland - richardboegli
https://blog.xapo.com/xapo-regulatory-status-in-switzerland/
======
richardboegli
Other links: Bitcoin wallet firm Xapo gets approval to operate in Switzerland
[http://www.reuters.com/article/us-swiss-bitcoin-xapo-
idUSKBN...](http://www.reuters.com/article/us-swiss-bitcoin-xapo-
idUSKBN15B1QB)

Bitcoin wallets get a key approval in Switzerland
[https://www.engadget.com/2017/01/29/bitcoin-wallet-
approval-...](https://www.engadget.com/2017/01/29/bitcoin-wallet-approval-in-
switzerland/)

